# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  Poppy The Open Sourced 3D Printed Robot

## Larry

Check it out.  This is an open sourced 3D Printed robot, called Poppy. Here is a brief overview about the Poppy Project:




> The Poppy project aims at building an Open-source humanoid platform based on robust, flexible, easy-to-use hardware and software.
> Designed by the Flowers Lab at Inria Bordeaux and Ensta ParisTech (France), its development aims at providing an affordable and hackable humanoid robot for science, education, art and geeks.
> Poppy was initially made for our research project about understanding biped locomotion, and full-body physical and social interaction in robots and humans.


More news about the project as well as updates can be found here:  http://www.poppy-project.org/news/

----------


## Geoff

wow, that looks both awesome and expensive!!! even after printing, those particular servos cost a bomb.. I stopped counting after $2000 lol...

----------

